# Video: Allan McNish Speaks about His Le Mans Accident



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We're on a crazy schedule here in Le Mans and will be publishing most of our photos and video interviews following our chance to catch our breath. However, we just attended a press conference with Allan where he spoke about his horrible accident that demolished the #3 Audi R18 TDI in the first hour of the race. We were relieved to hear Allan was unhurt (as was Rocky in the accident that destroyed the #1 car), and shot vide of the Q&A to share with our readers as we guess they were as concerned about this well-loved Audi Sport driver. Watch below but please be patient. YouTube is still processing the video and we have to get down the the pits to photograph the completion of the race.

Also, if you're concerned about Allan, send him your wishes via his Facebook or Twitter accounts.

Facebook - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Allan-McNish/59609872732

Twitter - http://twitter.com/#!/AllanMcNish


----------

